Ask HN: Advice for family getting started with Lego building? - shawncampbell
======
saluki
Hey, Lego is our family hobby. I had sets as a kid and built with my kids. Now
we all get sets for birthdays and holidays and we have a 'LEGO Room' with a
lego city and tables for building.

So to get started I would get everyone a set and build together. I like Star
Wars sets, my Wife is in to Harry Potter, my son likes both.

There isn't really a right or wrong way to Lego. I would setup a budget/limit
though, otherwise you could spend quite a bit.

I collect Boba Fett minifigures so I usually focus on those sets and
occasionally buying old ones to complete/keep my collection going.

The larger sets are pretty amazing. Most lego cities you see are mainly
comprised of what they call Lego Modulars. [https://brickset.com/sets/theme-
Creator-Expert/subtheme-Modu...](https://brickset.com/sets/theme-Creator-
Expert/subtheme-Modular-Buildings)

These are some of the best builds, they retire though so I would buy the
oldest one you can find new in box at retail price to start if you're
interested in these, then buy the current retail ones oldest to newest,
keeping watch for when they are retiring, usually Lego will mark them retiring
soon.

Lego Architecture sets are really cool. My son collects those.

Collectible minifigures are fun they come out in packs a couple times per
year, you'll get good at feeling the packs to figure out what they are.

Then there are MOCs (My Own Creations) these are custom builds that you make
or you can get instructions or free build someone elses.

It's a pretty amazing hobby.

Check out Bricklink for parts (recently bought by lego).

Feel free to post questions here or msg me your email.

It's a fun hobby, lots of amazing custom builds out there.

~~~
shawncampbell
Thanks for the info and encouragement. I ordered a 1,500 piece set of classic
bricks for about $50 to get us started. Coupled with the online resources you
and others mentioned, and the additional downtime time at home, we're off to a
good start!

------
shawncampbell
I'm looking for advice (or resources for finding advice) that would help my
family (ages 15+) get started building with LEGOs. I have more nostalgia for
LEGOs than I do experience, though my teenage-to-young-adult children have
much more experience. Do you have any advice that would get me pointed in the
right direction? (eg do this, not that)

~~~
anthonyoconnor
I would recommend just buying some sets that look interesting to you. There is
such a huge variety in themes available these days.

I highly recommend the Saturn V rocket. Lots of fun to build and it’s pretty
impressive once done.

